

Ask HN: Any alternatives to the usual friends/follow/join my network? - kkhire

I&#x27;ve been wondering, have any of you come across a niche social network or even had ideas yourself about an alternate association between user accounts? I think &quot;friends&quot; and &quot;follow&quot; systems are highly oversaturated---would like to see a rise in more original paradigms.
======
PaulHoule
My thought is this.

Most social networks are about the past. On Facebook, in particular, I'm
connected with a lot of people I knew in college or high school, but other
than family, not with people that I do much with today.

This is also the case with LinkedIn. Your profile on LinkedIn is a resume,
which is about your past.

As an employer I care about what you can do in the future. The past is
relevant to that, but I really want to know if you've got it in you to step up
your game or if you're burned out and just trying to coast.

So I want to see an aspirational social network that helps people to become
what they want to be become.

~~~
stonlyb
Wouldn't that look like Pinterest? I personally use Trello for small group and
individual dream boarding.

